# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Prusa i3 METAL frame?

## FloatyBob

I am looking for a metal frame for a Prusa i3, Can anyone recommend a source? or have a spare?

----------


## printbus

I can't speak to it personally and it seems pricey, but this recently came up as an alternative to the wood MakerFarm uses on their Prusa i3 variants - http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:687929

----------


## FloatyBob

Thats nice! Thats what i am looking for

----------


## 3DPBuser

Any others? Especially kits (iron or alum)

----------


## ZorAxe

Why not just get one laser/water cut? Surely there are companies in your area doing it? That's what I did. It cost me 1/3 of the price. I just emailed them .dxf files I found on the internet

----------


## 3DPBuser

Not familiar enough with it to put it together. Rather a kit.

----------


## ZorAxe

There are build guides with pictures on the net. VERY detailed as well.

http://reprapworld.com/documentation...ual%20v1.0.pdf

----------


## 3DPBuser

I think the real challenge is the electronics.

----------


## ZorAxe

What country/area are you from? Maybe someone can point you in the right direction to get assistance close to you?

----------


## 3DPBuser

Ordered a Createc Steel i3, and will start a thread soon

----------


## ZorAxe

Awesome. Would like to see it when it's ready

----------


## 3DPBuser

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...eatec-in-Spain

----------

